# midget strippers, a short thread



## heckler7 (Apr 27, 2014)

something new to look at

http://youtu.be/ra62USCZUDI


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 27, 2014)

http://youtu.be/i4NnP6ZG2JU


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 27, 2014)

http://youtu.be/9waSL7fiMLQ


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 27, 2014)

http://youtu.be/eSw5EJqR_P0


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2014)

Well...I... dont even know


----------



## charley (Apr 27, 2014)

......


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 27, 2014)

Midget strippers, huh?

That's like legal child labor.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 27, 2014)

heckler7 said:


>



Uh, is it just me, or are these 2 making you feel like a weirdo too.


----------



## charley (Apr 27, 2014)

Gangsta girl looks a lot like Britney Spears but younger..


----------



## heckler7 (May 5, 2014)

http://youtu.be/cy30HHyOxKs


----------



## Tbjeff (May 5, 2014)

Fucking Charlie and heck.. Now im going to have a hard time looking at pussy the same this week, hahahahahahahha


----------



## maniclion (May 6, 2014)

Midget trannie porn in 3, 2, 1.....


----------



## Watson (May 6, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Midget trannie porn in 3, 2, 1.....


----------



## HFO3 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (May 6, 2014)

yay for midget trannys! Nice work everyone!


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2014)

heckler7 said:


>




That is two hot midgets!


----------



## IronAddict (May 6, 2014)

Griffith said:


>



GD Griffith, If I were to die today I've a feeling this little gargoyle would be waiting for me at the gates of hell.


----------



## HeavyB (May 6, 2014)

Thanks now I have new phobia ^^^


----------



## heckler7 (May 6, 2014)

Griffith said:


>


this should be its own thread, I had no idea this even existed, thanks Griff, you dared to dream!


----------



## heckler7 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Watson (May 6, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> this should be its own thread, I had no idea this even existed, thanks Griff, you dared to dream!



i had a dream.......it was to have a dream.....


----------



## sneedham (May 6, 2014)

Something may have twitched a little...AG is in my head or maybe Griffith....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Uh, is it just me, or are these 2 making you feel like a weirdo too.



Oh yeah, it is like they are 13, but their aren't, so it is okay...I guess. I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## charley (May 6, 2014)

Tell me that's not Pres. Obama polling that tranny..


----------



## IronAddict (May 6, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Oh yeah, it is like they are 13, but their aren't, so it is okay...I guess. I have the weirdest boner right now.



Exactly, 2 hot midget bitches that'll share & swallow.


----------



## IronAddict (May 6, 2014)

I'm surprised you don't see that on fox.


----------



## HeavyB (May 6, 2014)

Now to hot ones hum


----------



## Tbjeff (May 6, 2014)

charley said:


> Tell me that's not Pres. Obama polling that tranny..



Cheese and fuckin rice charley, LOL wtf man


----------



## M&M (May 7, 2014)

Best thread ever!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2014)

Tranny threads NEVER get old


----------



## heckler7 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (May 19, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 19, 2014)

*​BUMP*


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2014)

http://www.xnxx.com/video2371577/th...illian_tranny_midget_-_.up.by._--powerguido--


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> http://www.xnxx.com/video2371577/th...illian_tranny_midget_-_.up.by._--powerguido--


great find


----------



## Mistakang (Oct 26, 2014)

CHEZ said:


>


She would get it....eagerly


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Oct 27, 2014)

Mistakang said:


> She would get it....eagerly


Yes indeed


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 27, 2014)

http://youtu.be/lszmKZnG13c


----------



## Mistakang (Oct 27, 2014)

Right on time...


----------



## CHEZ (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## charley (Oct 27, 2014)

..chick on the right looks like a young Britney Spears..   [but more cute]


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 28, 2014)

charley said:


> Tell me that's not Pres. Obama polling that tranny..


I thought the same thing


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 28, 2014)

CHEZ said:


>


that looks like a crazy party, I bet the clown wiped off his dick in the potato salad


----------



## CHEZ (Oct 29, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> that looks like a crazy party, I bet the clown wiped off his dick in the potato salad


There is no doubt


----------



## CHEZ (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 29, 2014)

^^Geez^^

things you should do before any naked pics are taken
1) shave armpits
2) shave legs
3) shave pussy
4) some make up and new shoes


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2014)

Where's the double amputee midget porn...
Just pop her on and let her ride like a sit and spin?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 8, 2016)

for the holidays


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 8, 2016)

if you have a threesome with a midget is it a 2 and a halfsome?


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


>


@Heckler7 likes midgets because it reminds him of little kids! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------

